# Lake Hodgson Crappue



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

Went opening day and got there at about 10am. Gentleman next to me said they were on fire up until now. Wish I had been there earlier, but caught over 40 by 330. I kept 20 great day of fishing


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sounds like a pretty good day. Crappie are pretty tasty and those fillets sure look good.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

NICE!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

They really look great...looks like I missed dinner LOL! Hodgson is Ravenna, right? What does it cost now?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

REY298 said:


> They really look great...looks like I missed dinner LOL! Hodgson is Ravenna, right? What does it cost now?


A daily gate permit non resident is $ 4 a day,a boat launch permit non resident daily is 8$. A day . Closed Tuesday .


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

What all is in hodgson i know its electric only but can you still have an outboard on your boat?


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

you just have to keep outboards lifted out of water. ive caught walleye, crappie, largemouth bass,redears, bluegill and catfish.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

snag said:


> A daily gate permit non resident is $ 4 a day,a boat launch permit non resident daily is 8$. A day . Closed Tuesday .


Thanks Snag I appreciate the info! Is $8 the cost of the boat rental?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

REY298 said:


> Thanks Snag I appreciate the info! Is $8 the cost of the boat rental?


Boat rental/ canoe is 30$ non resident , 20$ resident, equipment deposit is 20$. Not sure if that's all day or not . To put ur own boat in for the day would be 12$ total non res-.8$ for resident. Then they have different prices for seniors . Hope this helps .


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

There's not to many walleye left in there ,but there's some big cats my buddy was bass fishing and snagged a 18 lber in the tail. The fish looked so healthy


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mike Hatfield said:


> There's not to many walleye left in there ,but there's some big cats my buddy was bass fishing and snagged a 18 lber in the tail. The fish looked so healthy


I beg to defer buddy. I caught quite a few the last couple years...I'll be posting pics soon as the water is in the mid 50s


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

REY298 said:


> Thanks Snag I appreciate the info! Is $8 the cost of the boat rental?


I have a smaller jon boat on a stake if anyone ever wants to rent it. I'd do ten bux for the day


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

gnk81 said:


> I beg to defer buddy. I caught quite a few the last couple years...I'll be posting pics soon as the water is in the mid 50s


Good luck. ya I bet the walleye you do catch are monsters.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

gnk81 said:


> I have a smaller jon boat on a stake if anyone ever wants to rent it. I'd do ten bux for the day


That is a great gesture on ur part not many guys would do that, I'll b getting a season launch in a week or so , I'll probaly see u on the water some time.


----------



## floridafishingfool (Jul 17, 2015)

how much is a season launch anyone know


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Any info on how to get a day permit for lake hodgson would me much appreciated?
Always wanted to fish it but never knew the logistics of making it happen. Thanks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

floridafishingfool said:


> how much is a season launch anyone know


It varies for residents of Ravenna and non residents , the same for day permits. Also they are closed on Tuesday and close at dark. I'll try and put the rates on here.









U have to get the daily pass and a launch permit for putting in a boat, a daily pass is good all day for shore fishing.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Lab man, just stop at the log cabin building at the entrance and they have the info you need.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

snag said:


> It varies for residents of Ravenna and non residents , the same for day permits. Also they are closed on Tuesday and close at dark. I'll try and put the rates on here.
> View attachment 206273
> 
> 
> U have to get the daily pass and a launch permit for putting in a boat, a daily pass is good all day for shore fishing.


what you trying to do?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I just posted a picture of this years prices for the lake. Everyone asks about certain prices for different things.not sure on that viewing att-.


----------



## floridafishingfool (Jul 17, 2015)

thx for info snag im a ravenna resident think ill get seasonal boat launch pass do they have an all season daily pass because i have to buy both correct?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Correct you ll need the season gate permit also.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm in a white and blue 16 foot and it says the love boat on it


----------

